# Lovely cat looking for a new home



## Joe Le (Jul 3, 2020)

Due to unforeseen circumstances, we are no longer able to keep our cat. We hope to find her a new owner who can take care of her and welcome her to her new home. Below is a short description of my cat:

Her name is Nem - meaning spring roll in Vietnamese. We got her 3 years ago, when she was 13 at the rescue centre. We specifically choose the old cat since we dont have garden and outside area. Nem is 16 now....an indoor cat who will be perfect for any flat owners. She likes to sleep alot..either on her own or with human around. She is super friendly and cuddly -- we often to have guest comes over and it only takes couple of minutes for her to come around and say hi.. She can be quite vocal while hungry but once u feed her, she is back to be an angel. She will be a perfect company for someone abit older I think since she is def not a very active cat but def lovely one to sleep in your laps while watching Tv or next to you in a bed


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Hello @Joe Le and welcome 

What a pretty cat! Such a sweet face and a fabulous set of whiskers! 

My advice would be to contact the Rescue where you adopted her from and explain your changed circumstances mean you can no longer keep her. At her age your cat needs to be rehomed with someone experienced in the care of senior cats, a person whom you can trust to look after her, and get her any necessary vet treatment she may need over the next few years.

I sincerely hope the Rescue would not turn their back on you and refuse to have her back.

If they were to refuse to have her, then I would contact other Rescues such as Goldies Cat Rescue who prioritise the rehoming of older cats:

http://goldies-cat-rescue.co.uk/

Or the Celia Hammond Animal Trust

https://www.celiahammond.org/

If you would like to say which part of the country you are in (if in the UK) we can give you other suggestions of Rescues that may help.


----------

